# GSM Modems & RILs?



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I've got the international S3. I see leaked modems all the time for my phone, but RILs are few & far between. Does anyone know what the deal is with RILs?

The only reason I think RILs may be important, is because I left my RILs stock, or whatever CM10 comes with. After only updating the modems for awhile, I ran into problems with my phone not connecting to Google's servers most of the time. It took a good 3 or 4 airplane mode toggles or a couple reboots to get back Google Services. Then I found an updated RIL that Codeworkx posted on CWMs website & that solved all my problems.

So I'm wondering if RILs are supposed to be updated in CM10? or are they not supposed to be necessary? Is there a way I can extract the RILs myself from leaked ROMs & apply myself?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

The RIL (radio interface layer) is a chunk of code that sits between your modem and android. This is not open source from Samsung which makes things very difficult. The RIL is part of the framework of android, so you can just "grab a RIL" and flash it, its a bit more complicated than that. My guess is whatever codeworkx posted, its a modified framework that I would guess would have code that is going to be merged into the mainline CM at some point.

Hopefully this helps


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> The RIL (radio interface layer) is a chunk of code that sits between your modem and android. This is not open source from Samsung which makes things very difficult. The RIL is part of the framework of android, so you can just "grab a RIL" and flash it, its a bit more complicated than that. My guess is whatever codeworkx posted, its a modified framework that I would guess would have code that is going to be merged into the mainline CM at some point.
> 
> Hopefully this helps


So you gave me the idea to see what exactly is in codeworkx script. Idk why I didn't think about that before...

So it's basically libril.so & libsec-ril.so that is being changed. I guess I will try to take those out of the official Jelly Bean release & compare them to what CM10 has. If they are different, then I will try to replace CM10s with the official RIL files & see what happens. Hopefully they will work with CM10...

Thanks for the response!


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

brkshr said:


> So you gave me the idea to see what exactly is in codeworkx script. Idk why I didn't think about that before...
> 
> So it's basically libril.so & libsec-ril.so that is being changed. I guess I will try to take those out of the official Jelly Bean release & compare them to what CM10 has. If they are different, then I will try to replace CM10s with the official RIL files & see what happens. Hopefully they will work with CM10...
> 
> Thanks for the response!


oh yea, forgot about props, those would be ripped directly out of a rom (usually the most updated one that someone can find)
https://github.com/TheMuppets/proprietary_vendor_samsung/tree/jellybean/i9300

that should be where cm pull from, so you can check against that


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> oh yea, forgot about props, those would be ripped directly out of a rom (usually the most updated one that someone can find)
> https://github.com/T...jellybean/i9300
> 
> that should be where cm pull from, so you can check against that


Nice! Thank you sir!


----------

